# Google Maps now offers Uber as choice for travel when searching Destinations..



## Waingro (Aug 29, 2016)

A PAX informed me recently and I was aware of this that there is a choice now if you search for a destination and scroll along the top you will see an icon of a person holding a bag and when you press it gives you a choice of Uber X , Uber Black and Uber SUV and the price and live time its away. Press it and you sign up or it takes you to your APP if you are already a user.
They signed up in a few minutes and presto I was their first Uber Ride. 
I know this has been around a while however I don't recall reading something on the forums.. 
Talk about locking out the competition... what are your thoughts...?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

I see this as a good thing.

It may also help us with advising those who feel uneasy downloading apps an easy way to do it.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Waingro said:


> A PAX informed me recently and I was aware of this that there is a choice now if you search for a destination and scroll along the top you will see an icon of a person holding a bag and when you press it gives you a choice of Uber X , Uber Black and Uber SUV and the price and live time its away. Press it and you sign up or it takes you to your APP if you are already a user.
> They signed up in a few minutes and presto I was their first Uber Ride.
> I know this has been around a while however I don't recall reading something on the forums..
> Talk about locking out the competition... what are your thoughts...?


Very cool and thanks for posting, Waingro!

Just tried it and works.


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

When looking for a restaurant on yelp, it also gives you the option of ordering an Uber and states how many minutes away the UberX car happens to be.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

That's been a feature in google maps for well over a year


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Dang. Uber is is really working it's way in. And I thought Google was to be the next overlord. And I for one welcome them!


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Dang. Uber is is really working it's way in. And I thought Google was to be the next overlords. And I for one welcome them!


I trust Google more than Uber.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> I trust Google more than Uber.


SHHHHH! they will hear us!

Completely serious. It freaks me out when I put a reminder in/on the calendar on my phone and it shows up on my laptop. Then my tablet and later in an email. Keeps making me think of the "open the pod door, Hal"


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> SHHHHH! they will hear us!
> 
> Completely serious. It freaks me out when I put a reminder in/on the calendar on my phone and it shows up on my laptop. Then my tablet and later in an email. Keeps making me think of the "open the pod door, Hal"


Danny3xd, there's a small group of us who have long referred to the Uber system as 'Hal'.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> SHHHHH! they will hear us!
> 
> Completely serious. It freaks me out when I put a reminder in/on the calendar on my phone and it shows up on my laptop. Then my tablet and later in an email. Keeps making me think of the "open the pod door, Hal"


Hal:


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Danny3xd, there's a small group of us who have long referred to the Uber system as 'Hal'.


LoL, Jack. And no one told me!? (gotta check my memos more often)

"....And thus began the resistance!"

"Fleeing from the uber, lyft tyranny, the last battlestar, _Juno_, leads a rag-tag fugitive fleet on a lonely quest...a shining planet known as Economic security.


----------

